# Your favorite dh bike... Yes another one



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

What is your favorite dh bike and why? I have only ridden a couple real downhill frames so I am undecided. Please don't yell at me...I know there were threads like this before but I couldn't find them. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's my dream/favorite DH Bike Build:

2007 Morewood Izimu DH with Floating Brake Kit
2007 Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup
Mavic 823's laced to Hadley's
SRAM X.0 Drivetrain
e13 LG1 with Taco
Avid Juicy Codes
Kenda Nevegals 2.5 Tubeless
Truvativ Holtzfeller OCT Cranks
FUNN Integrated Stem
FUNN Bars
ODI Lock On Ruffians
Azonic A-Frame Pedals

I would have pictures, but I think a picture this sexy would be mixed into my porn stash.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's see..
My DH bike would be...
Giant Glory DH w/ Roco TST-R, Ti Coil
2008 Marzocchi Fox40 Killa (white lowers/black uppers.)
Azonic Outlaws
SRAM X.0 Drivetrain
Shimano Deore XTR Hydro's
Michelin/Maxxis Minon DH 2.7 tyres
E.13 SRS w/ Taco (in orange)
E.13 Integrated Stem
CrankBros 5050XX w/ 5.10
ODI Rogue Lock Ons
Saint cranks
FUNN bars
Some kind of saddle.. WTB? I don't know... I don't pay attention to saddles...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

2006 Intense M-3
2006 Marzocchi 888 RC2X
Mavic 823's laced to Hadley's
SRAM X.0 Drivetrain
MRP Slalom
Saint Brakes and Cranks
Michelin 24AT 2.5 Tubeless
Marz Integrated Stem
Azonic DW Bars
ODI Lock On RoguesAzonic A-Frame Ti- Mag Pedals
Ti spring TST Roco


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Sweet bike Shiver...looks like new, ya better go and ride it sometime and get it dirty, maybe a scratch or two....


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

2007 chumba f5 with floating caliper
boxxer wc
dhx 5.0 with ti spring
hope pro 2 hubs with syncros dps 32 rims
funn handlebar-pedals-seatpost
e-13 ali stem
juicy carbon
....


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

If i could spend all the money in the world on one rig, I'd buy:

intense m3 blood red
marzocchi 888 rc3 world cup (40-killer) custom painted flat black
race face diablous cranks
syncros mental titanium pedals (I think they make 'em out of Ti at least but i'm not sure....)
e-13 srs guide with red bashguard
sram x-0 carbon mini cage derailleur with x-0 shifter
diablous handlebars
industry-9's in red laced to mavic 823's
specialized chunder 2.3's tubeless
rogue lockon grips
hope moto v2's



what am i up to? like nine grand?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> If i could spend all the money in the world on one rig, I'd buy:
> 
> intense m3 blood red
> marzocchi 888 rc3 world cup (40-killer) custom painted flat black
> ...


About 4.5 grand?

I could get the full bike assembled with employee discount for about 2.5 grand..


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

Frame: Lahar
Shock: CCDB w/ Ti spring
Fork: 888 RC3 WC
Bar: Chromag flat bar
Stem: Chromag
Headset: something zero stack
Cranks: 165mm Saints w/ E-13 guidering 
Pedals: Burgtec
Chain: KMC hollowpin
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Seatpost: EC90
Wheelset: The carbon hubs the Lahar comes with, laced to Halo Freedom Discs with Sapim CX-RAy spokes and DT aluminum nipples
Brakes: Ultimate/Code setup with 7" rotors
Tires: Tubeless Minions, 2.7" front and 2.5" rear

Edit: As for my favorite DH bike, it's the Lahar. I've only ridden it in a parking lot but it was awesome if the twist shifter doesn't bother you. Great geo (as long as you're not a beginner) and internally geared, what's not to love?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Knolly V-Tach w/ Fox DHX
Fox 40
Mavic 823s to Hope hubs
King headset (e.13 reducer cups)
x.9 drivetrain
Avid Codes
Kenda Nevegal front, Blue Groove rear
Thomson stem/post
Easton bars

...off the top of my head there.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

drakan said:


> About 4.5 grand?
> 
> I could get the full bike assembled with employee discount for about 2.5 grand..


in that case, i hate your guts.

3000 frame
1600 fork
600 brakes
~ 1000 wheels
300 cranks
200 pedals
200 drive train
200 cockpit
100 tires
150 chain guide

adds up to roughly $7350. so i was kinda close. pocket change baby!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> If i could spend all the money in the world on one rig, I'd buy:
> 
> intense m3 blood red
> marzocchi 888 rc3 world cup (40-killer) custom painted flat black
> ...


 $1000
$700
$80
$40
$25
$150
$15
$300
$20
$5
$200
=2535
Little over 2.5 g's
but, thats the price for me w/ discount <333

I've been spoiled.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Bawitdaba said:


> Sweet bike Shiver...looks like new, ya better go and ride it sometime and get it dirty, maybe a scratch or two....


ha it is beat to hell now picture is 6 months old


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drakan said:


> About 4.5 grand?
> 
> I could get the full bike assembled with employee discount for about 2.5 grand..


those specs no way......cause I did mine that way (EP)

Second you are not supposed to mention those prices on the Internet


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

drakan said:


> $1000
> $700
> $80
> $40
> ...


like i said; i officially hate you.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

drakan said:


> $1000
> $700
> $80
> $40
> ...


40 Killers would never go for 700 *******. right now the 888 WC goes for 1056 EP... and the 40 killer is right in that range if not 10-200 higher.

also no effing way you can get diabolous for 80... I just called race face and that price is at least 20% below EP..

Those are BS figures for sure.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I can get a 66RC2X for $320.
Have you never seen a manufacturers catalog?
888WC Retails for like 1500 ish...
My shop its 650 w/o shipping
My shop is also contacts a raceface dealer, and price is like... 35-40% below msrp...

Have you ever talked to a bike shop owner? They double the price on EVERYTHING.
Kona Stab Supreme (DH race machine) is $5000 retail/MSRP
He gets it for around 1.75 grand, and resells it for 5 grand...


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> 40 Killers would never go for 700 *******. right now the 888 WC goes for 1056 EP... and the 40 killer is right in that range if not 10-200 higher.
> 
> also no effing way you can get diabolous for 80... I just called race face and that price is at least 20% below EP..
> 
> Those are BS figures for sure.


Why doesn't Marzocchi Remane it's highest 888 Model and officially call it "The 40 Killer"? With decals to match! 
I don't see why they couldn't do it! :thumbsup:

For a dream DH frame,.. I would have to go with the Appalache Real. Rare Bling!


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

nice bike and nice beer to,how much you drink a week???[]








[/LIST]


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

drakan said:


> About 4.5 grand?
> 
> I could get the full bike assembled with employee discount for about 2.5 grand..


You are smoking rocks... Full MSRP on all that crap would be over 6 grand and I worked at a shop for quite a while and you ain't building that for 2500


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Ohkay, whatever you say.
You seem to know more than me, but you don't work at the shop I do. So whatever, Mr. Master of bike prices; you're obviously right, and I am wrong, even though I just looked up the prices.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ha it is beat to hell now picture is 6 months old


You should hear the creaking noises that come out of that thing too... :nono:  I'm sure they're fixed BY NOW though, right bob?


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Retailers pricing + 40-50%?

What's new? Been that way forever.

If a bike shop never sells more than 60% of their inventory then that means they have to make extra money off those that do sell.

Plus, the retailers need room to drop prices for sales to clear inventory, while still making a buck.

I hate paying out the ass too, but there wouldn't be any bike shops left if they didn't have such markups. Whens the last time you've seen a bike shop owner driving a nice car?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

iron1 said:


> What is your favorite dh bike and why? I have only ridden a couple real downhill frames so I am undecided. Please don't yell at me...I know there were threads like this before but I couldn't find them. Thanks for the replies.


This one. Cuz it's MINE, it %@$#ing rocks, and I got it for $900.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

When people refer to best 'bike' its difficult - now best frame or platform for building a DH bike:

#1 - Rotec RL9
#2 - IH Sunday
#3 - SC V10 (And Im an SC Whore - Puttin this treat down at #3)
#4 - Turner DHR
#5 - Intense M3 / Sinister R9


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

drakan said:


> Ohkay, whatever you say.
> You seem to know more than me, but you don't work at the shop I do. So whatever, Mr. Master of bike prices; you're obviously right, and I am wrong, even though I just looked up the prices.


obstinant dont equal right.

I am looking at BTI and QBP as well as direct pricing now, as well as direct pricing options and whatever is even available is well above your quotes.

What shop dio you work at? Do they launder drug money there? Do you wear special glasses that transmute pricing?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Huck Banzai said:


> Do you wear special glasses that transmute pricing?


You hit it right on the nose:thumbsup:
Haha I was just making a general guess... My shop is pretty damn cheap, have you ever looked at the KHS Bicycles catalog? **** in there is mega cheap.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

*My favorite builds in recent times. NOT MY BIKES*


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Gearbox: Lahar, Honda

Non-GB: Sunday, DHR, V10, R9, Socom, Izimu, Demo 7, BCD Inedible


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

drakan said:


> You hit it right on the nose:thumbsup:
> Haha I was just making a general guess... My shop is pretty damn cheap, have you ever looked at the KHS Bicycles catalog? **** in there is mega cheap.


You're still very wrong. I work at a shop and order lots of stuff from QBP, BTI, KHS, SBS, Specialized, etc. It's way more than you think.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Frame: Iron Horse Yakuza Type R... 8 inches of travel, 12x150mm axle, 1.5 headtube, 83mm bottom bracket! 
Frame color: white (2006) 
Rear Shock: Cane Creek Double Barrel with 250 pound ti spring... 8.75x2.75 
This would make the bb hieght about 13.85 and a headangle of 65ish. 

Fork: 2007 Boxxer wc (white lowers/red decals) 
Wheels: Industry 9 wheelset with red hubs, spokes, and white syncros rims 
Stem: E.13 direct mount 
Chainguide: E.13 LG1 with taco from a white e.13 bashguard 
36 tooth e.13 dh chainring 
Cranks: Truvativ holfzeller OCT with howitzer bb. (165mm) 
Shifter: Sram x.0 
Rear D: Sram x.0 short cage 
Chain/cassette: Sram pg-990
Seat post: Thomson (black) 
Seat: white roadie seat 
Tires: Maxxis Minion dhf's 2.5 with downhill tubes 
Handlebar: Easton monkeylite dh 25.4 
Grips: ODI rogue lock-ons 
Pedals: Snycros Magnesium flats (white) 
Brakes: 07 Juicy 7's

Never mind about the white rims, thats too much white!! 
Mavic 823's instead


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

My R9 with a couple lighter parts if I were racing. For all around just as is.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

My dream DH build.

Yeti 303 
Fox 40rc2
Roco WC
Deemaxxs
Hope Mono 6Ti brakes
Saint cranks
Minions DHF/DHR
X.0 drivetrain
Goodridge hoses
Thompson seatpost
e13 guide
King headset


I would estimate it to be around $8-9,000


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

IH Sunday World Cup, allready has awesome specs


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

*Canfield Formula 1*
Boxxer World Cup (888 and Fox killa) hahah
Fox DHX 5.0 - PUSHED
Mavic D321 laced onto Hadley's
Saint Cranks
Raceface BB
Deity Bars
Funn stem
Hayes Nine
E-13 srs with white bash guard
Michelin DH 32 front
Kenda Nevegal rear
50x50x - Pink
Oury Grips
Ti King Headset

Yup. thats my dream build for sure. Now I just need a black mask and a fake gun to rob a few banks for funding.....want to come?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have both my dream bikes:
Sunday WC








Nomad- if it had a lyric it would be perect


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

first thing is posting dealer cost or ep prices on a forum is just stupid... sure a lot of people know but why advertise it more? (and B.S. to top it off) I did work at a shop for a long time and still browse dealer catalogs and QBP on the regular and I'm not sure what truck your **** falls off. Either way you are way cooler than everyone else on here. Good job killing a thread :thumbsup:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

My favorite DH bike? any with a 550lb - 650lb coil I can swipe off it to put on my bike


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

foes 2:1 mono con curnutt suspension y all the parts on babalu's bike...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

drakan said:


> I can get a 66RC2X for $320.
> Have you never seen a manufacturers catalog?
> 888WC Retails for like 1500 ish...
> My shop its 650 w/o shipping
> ...


I understand this, as I do work in a bike shop, and know EPs for everything. 
alright. 650 for a WC is poo. lie, lie lie.. check out BTI since you work at a shop. its $1058 w/out shipping. Marzocchi direct is going to be about $100 cheaper then that, as verified by a quick phone call.

But hey, if you can get one for sub 700, then count me in.. i'll be expecting to see one...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

ikilledkenny2 said:


>


Yes... my bike in top 3! woo hoo :thumbsup:


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

I have one of my dream bikes and specc not much else I could improve on maybe a 08 66
* Turner RFX*








Marz 66 RC2X, CC CCDB, Sun Mtx rims camo, hadley hubs, thomson X4,Diety bar, Sram XO, X9rd Minions, GD, Funn full throttle camo, nokons, Codes 203/185mm

& on the list

Frame-* Turner DHR 08*
Fork - Marzocchi 40 Killer WC RC3X White n Nitride staunchions
Shock -Marzocchi Rocco Wc Ti spring
Wheels - I9/Sun MTX camo & LW I9 with sun Single tracks silver
Brakes - Avid Code 08 magnesiums 185mm rotors with straightline levers braided hoses goodridge
Bars - RF Diablous (Sunline?) or white Syncros bulk low rise bar
Stem -Marz integrated Stem
Seatpost - Thomson or SDG I beam
Seat - Funn Full throttle camo or SDG I beam
Pedals - snow camo Burgtecs
cranks - Race face diablous 170mm silver (is there anything else)
BG - E13 LG1 in white
Tranny - Sram XO rear D short cage (20th aniversary model)
Chain - Sram I never mix n match
Tires - Maxxis
- Dry HP rocky n Damp - Minions 3C 2.5 DHF/DHR 
- Wet mud tires/ Swamp things 2.35 and Wetsream 2.5fr/2.2r
- tubes dirte hucka tubes
- cables gold nokons


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Since you said downhill I would have to say that anyone with any other fork than a boxxer world cup is a dumby only because money would be no problem at all and for pure downhill world cup is named appropriatly since I am assuming it is the most used fork in the circuit. As for a frame mehhh personal preference I would say a sunday cuz they are light but who knows maybe a socom or a huffy or next


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

[/LIST]


----------



## alienICE (Jul 16, 2006)

That Cove Peeler is sooo SICK. I luv it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

drakan said:


> You hit it right on the nose:thumbsup:
> Haha I was just making a general guess...


 No, "right on the nose" would be: "I was just talking out of my ..." (three letters, not nose)


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Very similar to the black socom above except.....

'07 XTR cranks
Custom 4ti eggbeater pedals matched to the carbon bodied Acid pedal
Formula Puro brakes
Dt Swiss EX1750 wheelset
Monkeylite low-rise carbon bar
Selle SRL Saddle


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Scratch that Socom, I have a new favorite


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

WTF is that???????:eekster:


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Scratch that Socom, I have a new favorite


that things a beast..im lovin the brakes


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that fork is Marzo's new 40 killa


----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

this is my first DH bike after a few years on a Stinky...I like it and how is works on the DH runs! Now that I have the bottom linkage issues sorted out looking forward to some rides at Morzine and Les Gets.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

stinky ho said:


> this is my first DH bike after a few years on a Stinky...I like it and how is works on the DH runs! Now that I have the bottom linkage issues sorted out looking forward to some rides at Morzine and Les Gets.


Your bike is way too clean. Go out and ride.


----------



## APERFECTMURDER8 (Apr 25, 2007)

ironhorse sunday expert


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure that fork is Marzo's new 40 killa


ohh werd. i knew it wasnt possible!!


----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

ha ha yeah she is not always a dirty girl, just this season has been full of wet weekends.

She is clean in the workshop at the moment waiting for her trip to France. =o)


----------

